# hymer 1991 534 spares wanted please



## 111711 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi i am new to the world of hymers and i am in need of help, i have a 1991 534 which has been damaged, i reqire the following parts.
front bumper.
n/s indicator.
front grill.
front n/s wheel arch.
o/s mirror and arm
and finially n/s front 1/4 window before the door.
any help or advice would be greatly appriceated, or am i flogging a dead horse thanks for your time ray


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Ray
Peter Hambilton may be of help website www.hymerdirect.com Tel 01772315078

Mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Ray

I have an indicator that I would like to sell if you would like it.
It is the very rare orange one. I couldn't find one when I damaged mine  and so had to buy two clear ones at £75 each 8O

Either cough up a tenner and join our friendly group :lol: and then I will send you a PM (private message), or let me have your email address and we will do it that way. 

Whereabouts are you?

Regards

Pat


----------



## 111711 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi pat thank very much for your reply my van has the clear type indicators my email is [email protected] will this fit the same look forward to your contact kind regards ray i live in the forest of dean


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Ray
I only have one orange one which came off our 1991 Hymer B544. If you have clear ones I would think they have replaced the orange ones at some time in the life of your Hymer. We had to do this when we couldn't source an orange one  

We bought our clear ones from Brownhills (sshhh dirty word) Manchester when we needed several other parts. I would try Hambilton Engineering first as advised above.

Good Luck

Pat


----------



## 111711 (Apr 27, 2008)

i will try them after the bank hol many thanks ray


----------



## mj.ogugua (5 mo ago)

Hi.

I hope you're all well.

I have a Hymer B534 1991 and i'm in need of parts. I'm not having any luck finidng what i need online.
Im looking for the following...

Rear and side windows
Roof vents.

If anyone can help it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

Have you done any searching for caravan/motorhome breakers on line? Alternatively try the Hymer owners club



http://hymerclubinternational.co.uk/



Or one on Facebook...









Hymer Owners Group | Facebook


A Hymer focused group where all things Hymer are shown and discussed. We do not accept any “for sale” or “wanted” adverts, “sales” adverts should be placed on the “Hymer For Sale” site. Any traders,...




en-gb.facebook.com


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I doubt you'll find original windows for a MH of that age - I had to have one made in 2017 for a 2008 MH. 

Try these people [email protected]


----------

